# [Q] Netflix ICS



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I Was stupid and didn't make a gb back up... is there any way to get netflix, i'm on aokp, i know there's a video hardware issue, but what about netflix on webos... i need something for it xDD


----------



## IceyYou (Oct 14, 2011)

I dont think they do a Netflix on webos, I wouldn't be surprised though, havent been back to webos since alpha 1 lol. My advice to you would be to do a nanodroid backup now - but as for Netflix...


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

IceyYou said:


> I dont think they do a Netflix on webos, I wouldn't be surprised though, havent been back to webos since alpha 1 lol. My advice to you would be to do a nanodroid backup now - but as for Netflix...


I've done plenty of back ups on ics xDD, I Was back on web os for a bit, great keyboard gotta say that... But no netflix, guess its time to play the waiting game... Again...


----------



## alopez729 (Jan 30, 2012)

you can watch netflix thru splashtop app only thru webos boot. . .CM9 doesnt support video playback yet so yeah


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

You could always go back to CM7


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

alopez729 said:


> you can watch netflix thru splashtop app only thru webos boot. . .CM9 doesnt support video playback yet so yeah


It also would work through Splashtop on Android. It's far from an ideal solution in either case; it tends to get choppy since there's no buffering by design.


----------



## PigFarmington (Nov 4, 2011)

The "Spashtop" reply is moot. You can do anything your computer can do through Splashtop.


----------

